# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Нужна помощь в распостранении  бесплатных DVD дисков в СПб и пригородах

## Vladimir-108

Кто желает поучаствовать в санкиртане ,пишите на vladimir-108@mail.ru

----------

